
Almost half of all Americans work in low-wage jobs - hhs
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/minimum-wage-2019-almost-half-of-all-americans-work-in-low-wage-jobs/
======
larnmar
Without a definition of “low wage job” in the article, this is worse than
useless.

